# crows vs rabbit



## tkortright (Mar 9, 2010)

*which do you prefer*​
crow hunting 1745.95%rabbit hunting2054.05%


----------



## tkortright (Mar 9, 2010)

which do you prefer


----------



## Rile (Mar 9, 2010)

It depends on whether i am hunting for meat or predator hunting. i like both really


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Rabbits---I hate it when I have to eat Crow lol,lol


----------



## joemac (Mar 4, 2010)

I dearly love to rabbit hunt over dogs. It is one of my fonder memories growing up and not something I get to do much anymore. It seems no one has dogs anymore. Rabbit is also superb table fare with no gamy taste. I have been wanting some for a while.

As for crows they are smart little boogers and always a challenge. I plan to do some crow hunting later this year when the season comes back in. I had never thought about eating crow but have heard it is quite good and found some decent recipes for them. It seems you make one cut under the neck and pop out the breasts and the rest does not have much meat on it. So cleaning sounds easy enough. I will let everyone know what they taste like.

I would say comparing the two crows are probably the bigger challenge to shoot but they should be easier to find and get a shot. Rabbits are much harder to find as they are not vocal but easier to shoot once you do find them. I think I prefer rabbits just because they taste so good.


----------



## Mr Mike (Feb 5, 2010)

Rabbits are great eating and love hunting them BUT CROWS ARE FUN WITH E-CALLER!!!!!!! I love it when you lure them in and play crow fight they go crazy and dive at sound. I perfer 12Ga for crows and 20 Ga or 22LR for wabbits. Never heard of someone actually eating a crow, be interested in reciepes, let my kids try it first.Ha Ha!!


----------



## GREYHAWK (Mar 10, 2010)

Since I am a falconer I love to hunt rabbits with my hawk.


----------



## MMoore83 (Feb 24, 2010)

I've yet to take a Crow but can't wait. I really enjoy Rabbits. When they bust out of the brush right at your feet, what a rush.
Mike


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I would much rather crow hunt as I don't eat the rabbits. I've found that if I find rabbits I'll find coyotes. I have seen guys shoot jack rabbits for fun, I would rather leave them for coyotes.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

youngdon said:


> I would much rather crow hunt as I don't eat the rabbits. I've found that if I find rabbits I'll find coyotes. I have seen guys shoot jack rabbits for fun, I would rather leave them for coyotes.


A shot jackrabbit is a lot easier for the coyote to catch. Why not make it easy on him?


----------



## coyotekidd (Jan 28, 2010)

Hey Chris, they never make it easy for us.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Breeding stock. Let them live to produce more. IMO more rabbits= more coyotes.


----------



## Fox Commander (Jan 31, 2010)

i love hunting with dogs but i love crow hunting too. so theyre equal to me


----------



## jonthepain (Feb 24, 2010)

GREYHAWK said:


> Since I am a falconer I love to hunt rabbits with my hawk.


How cool would it be to snag a few crows with your hawk?


----------



## gonefishn (Jan 28, 2010)

I love to hunt both, but hunting with beagles is my favorite thing.


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

i will say this the 22 mag makes a nice mess out of a crow


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

catcapper said:


> Rabbits---I hate it when I have to eat Crow lol,lol


Double that order


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

christopher said:


> i will say this the 22 mag makes a nice mess out of a crow


I'll say that's about one of the best jobs for my 17 HMR!


----------



## gonefishn (Jan 28, 2010)

I like to shoot both!


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Crows or rabbits?

YES


----------



## Benbibler (Nov 19, 2011)

Always wanted to see a crow skull European mounted, but figure out how to keep the beak black.


----------



## imnohero (Nov 12, 2011)

Rabbit is good to eat, tastes like chicken, but Crow what does it taste like?


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

A vote for crow hunting.

When I was younger, there was no closed season or limit. Since the MIGRATE treaty of 1975, the black troublemakers have been protected via a treaty with Mexico. (Sure would like to see that bit of insanity repealed.) Each state can establish its own seasons but is limited to 120 days.

I like the FoxPro with the crow in distress. Only one decoy is needed instead of an entire spread. The trick is to use a motion decoy (as sold through crowbusters.com). My latest trick is to use one of those tyvek birds tied to a 16-foot cane pole with light monofilament. Hiding in a cornfield with the crow kite is killer. They never see you 'till it's too late. Just need a bit of wind but no batteries.

My new Browning Silver with 1 1/8-ounce loads of 7 1/2s and an improved choke can make it rain crows. I have experimented with various loads from 9s down to 4s and with different chokes, but the Winchester game loads seem to have worked out the best.

http://thinkingafield.org/2011/03/march-madness-in-michigan.html

www.thinkingafield.com


----------



## JLowe69 (Nov 30, 2011)

I prefer rabbit, mostly cause its good eats. I've even been eating the jackrabbits since I moved out west, some try and say their no good, but I found that if you par-boil then pull 'em apart like you would to make a batch of pulled pork, and and then slow cook 'em in what ever sauce concoction you prefer for pulled pork they end up pretty dang good. The couple times Iv'e made it I used both cottontail and jackrabbits mixed together though so between that and I like a flavorful sauce it could have some bearing on the taste. lol One jack-rabbit provides about as much meat as 4 or 5 cottontails, so I had to try it.


----------

